# Multico A1 - does anyone have a manual?



## BigT (Oct 28, 2010)

Just bought a lovely second hand Multico A1 table saw. I intend to take it to larger jobs and have it as a proper site saw (my old clarkes 10" portable is just not good enough anymore).
First i need to set it up properly, does anyone have a manual or know where i can get hold of one please?


----------



## gainesvilledgl (May 19, 2012)

Try the website manualslib.com


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

BigT said:


> Just bought a lovely second hand Multico A1 table saw. I intend to take it to larger jobs and have it as a proper site saw (my old clarkes 10" portable is just not good enough anymore).
> First i need to set it up properly, does anyone have a manual or know where i can get hold of one please?


I am sorry. I am usually pretty good at digging up manuals... I really made good faith effort looking for one and came up with a goose egg.

I did find their present website--
Multico's Website

But I don't see that helping you as the website is broke, even the site's "Contact" page is coming up as missing. (Thought maybe to contact them to email one...)

Again- Sorry on my part. I tried.

EDIT-- But if you just want to set it up. I can give you some general instructions for that...


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Terrence

The A-1 is a very simple plain rip saw with a fixed blade (no tilt, only rise and fall) and a simple rip fence. If you can use a table saw, any table saw, then the A-1 is no different. It is, however, very, very old - at the very least something like 20 years old, probably much older as Multico seemed to have sold very few of these from the late 1960s. You are unlikely to get a manual from the manufacturer, either. Multico at Redhill in Surrey went to the wall in the 1980s and were bought-out by somebody who moved the operation to Harlow in Essex where they remained until the operation moved once more to France in around 2003/2004. With the move to Harlow ALL the old range of machines was dropped (including the table saws) was dropped with the exception of the newly developed (at the time) range of square chisel morticers. I doubt that spares and manuals would have survived the move, but you might always get lucky.

I am interested in how you are going to take it to "bigger jobs". Unless you have managed to find yourself a 110 volt induction motor and DoL starter with brake (the A-1 came only with 240 volt or 415 volt, and _never_ a brake - too old for that) you probably won't be allowed on the job with it, assuming that it's a proper site job and you're a working carpenter or tradesman. Personally I wouldn't fancy trying to lug that much weight around on site, especially given how limited the capanility of thesaw is

Regards

Phil


----------



## cjg2453 (Jul 3, 2015)

*Multico A1 Saw*

Hi 
I too have the above saw and I am rebuilding it do you have a picture of the belt arrangement you could send me.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum CJG. Those posts were from Sept 2012. However there is a chance that Terence might answer you if you sent him a private message. Let us know if you need help.


----------

